# New Stop Smoking Program



## cookies4marilyn

Since we have had several inquiries here from folks who have had good results with the IBS Audio Program asking if Mike was ever going to do a stop smoking hypnotherapy program - well, he finally has developed one, and it is in its final stages of production - So, just to make it clear, I am posting this as a result of being asked about it and just passing on the info for anyone who is interested. I am not here to make sales for this program, I am just providing the info here for those who have asked or need to know the info! Thanks..







----Hi Marilyn,I am going to make sure the packaging and things are right before I release the smoking cessation program. We can however get a list of people who have lodged an interest in it and they will be sent the program in the first batch.If interested in the program, people can send an email to smoking###mikemahoney.co.uk with 'Start Afresh 28' in the subject line, and I will ensure they are advised on the first day of release. I will also allocate stock to those who send an email, so they will be sure of receiving stock.The smoking program has a listening schedule also, so it is best to do the two programs (IBS & smoking cessation) separately. Mike Mahoney-


----------



## 17460

I hope I'm not starting something - I just wanted to know about the "Recovering From Emotional Trauma" CD or whatever it is called. Will that be available soon, too - I can't find info on the website about it? Or should I ask through email so it isn't viewed as you are trying to sell something?







Thanks!


----------



## eric

Imhopeful,you can find the "Recovering From Emotional Trauma" CD here.http://www.healthyaudio.com/program_titles.htm


----------



## 17460

Thanks - I see the one for emotional recovery after breast cancer, but I thought I read something on a post about a new one that was geared more toward recovery from emotional abuse?


----------



## cookies4marilyn

You are right IM - Mike is releasing a brand new very extensive program for healing of emotional trauma no matter what the cause, and it is not the same as the Emotional Recovery for Breast Cancer one - it is for Emotional Renewal and Healing and it will be released most likely at or around the same time as the stop smoking program.Here is some pre-release info - I believe the title is subject to change - Emotional Healing, comprising 4 CDs with 11 Tracks + Listening Schedule. Assistance for those in recovery from emotional distress. You can email Mike or me and we can let you know more about it as soon as info becomes available.







.


----------



## 23392

Re: emotional trauma: This is not hypnotherapy, but bodywork. My mentor has a book for survivors of trauma called "Winning is Healing." He does some very powerful work [he's located in Ohio but makes it to Germany and Ireland so far, for regular workshops.]. The website has lots of resources: www.Being-in-Movement.com, I think. Googling anything like that should get it for you...It's not booga-booga hypotheses. It's tested and proven. [And his 6-directions breathing is the only thing that gets me through the anxiety attacks...I can drop my pulse back to normal in a nice short time...otherwise I might lose it totally. 8-}]Not sellin' anything my*self*...just recommending.Loved the hypno article from Prevention, btw. There's an old one in a back Smithsonian...I'll ahve to go scavenging for the year.


----------



## 17460

Thanks, Marilyn!Thanks, too, AO - I'll check it out!


----------



## 20250

I've tried e-mailing Mike at the adress listed above and my mail keeps coming back as mailer demon, not a known address? Tried changing his address 3 times, thinking it was a typo... still can't send it.These are the 3 I tried.smoking###mikemahoney.co.uksmoking###mikemahoney.com.uksmoking###mikemahoney.com


----------



## 20250

I tried to E-mail Mike at the IBS site and the mail won't go through there either. Is he having problems with his site?


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

He doesnt want to hear from you. hee hee just kidding. Had to get me 2 cents in today.Kat


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Don't know what's going on with that - I have put in an inquiry for you. Did you try his aol address? If I hear anything, I'll let you know either via this thread or I'll email ya. This is frustrating!


----------



## 18204

I didn't have any problems with the address as it was posted by Marilyn. I asked if they had set a price yet and received a responce the next day that they did not know the price yet.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Mike told me they were working on the websites these past few days and that they will be down for a bit while they finish up the last bits of stuff. So that's why it didn't go through.In the meantime, you can email Mike and his UK team at TimeLineServices###aol.com with the same subject line and that should get through OK, though Mike is away for a bit, someone should get back to you as soon as they can.







thanks, Robby!


----------



## 20250

Any news on the ciggie tapes marilyn?


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Mike was away in London these past few days, but I should be talking with him soon - I'll ask him what the timeframe is and get back to ya!


----------



## 20250

Thanks Marilyn


----------



## 20250




----------



## 17460

Hi Marilyn, Just wondered if there was any new info on the release of the Emotional Healing (and Stop Smoking) tapes? Thanks!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

I spoke with Mike today and he said it won't be much longer - I will let everyone know the very minute they are available - they are in duplication process now.Thanks for your patience! Good things come to those who wait!


----------

